# [Q] How to Password Protect Android Shutdown?



## tyguy829 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if there was any way to password protect shutting off an android phone.  For example, when holding down the power button and clicking "shut down" on the popup menu, I want to have to enter a pin in order to shut off the phone. I have a Motorola Droid.  I'm rooted and running CyanogenMod 7 (if it matters).  Thanks!!


----------



## icedusa (Aug 26, 2011)

*need the same*

Hi there, have you found a way?  I´m also looking for this feature..


----------



## jonas2295 (Aug 26, 2011)

icedusa said:


> Hi there, have you found a way?  I´m also looking for this feature..

Click to collapse



+ 1

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## lownox (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I missing something?  What would stop someone from pulling the battery?


----------



## xHoLyx (Aug 26, 2011)

lownox said:


> Am I missing something?  What would stop someone from pulling the battery?

Click to collapse



lol

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## MadJoe (Aug 26, 2011)

lownox said:


> Am I missing something?  What would stop someone from pulling the battery?

Click to collapse



You have found the one thing Apple trumps Android with!  My entire paradigm has just collapsed around my fragile psyche!!

Sent from my rough sketch of a Vibrant on a brick.


----------



## tyguy829 (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I wasn't clear enough.  I just used shut down as an example, which would be flawed by a simple battery removal.  What I'm actually going for, is to make the popup menu (the one with shut down, airplane mode, silent) not pop up unless the phone is unlocked.  I don't want some random person to be able to pick up my phone and put it in airplane mode or silent mode.  I know that it is possible, because there is actually a toggle for it in the settings of the miui rom.


----------



## AndroidKev (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bump bump bump!!!!*

Apple trumps Android???? HaHaHa

Never has, and with regard to this thread and the desire for a password protected power button," now (2012) especially.

***HTC EVO 4G LTE***

Can't remove battery... and possibly others?

I believe this app would have to restrict access to the menu that pops up to shut down, as well as override the ten second reboot feature of the EVO LTE.

Needless to say, I have searched a little first for it in the EVO LTE forum among others, but there seems to be a reason to revive this thread now!

Hope I'm not acting like a NOOB as described in the . .  *ahem* . . . "Welcome" video...


----------



## AndroidKev (Jul 18, 2012)

If anyone read this thread and also needs/needed an answer, please bump it and/or included a link to the thread or page or anything that has a definitive answer....  I know I'm not the only one who would greatly appreciate the help! 

:good:?   O.K....


----------



## Enrico3 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Nexus 4 doesn't have a removable battery and such a feature would be great for a stolen phone.. The only way to shut it off would be to adb into it.


----------



## mozXegX (Mar 16, 2013)

Im also looking for this feature to protect my Nexus 4 if atole.


----------



## tyguy829 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hmm...*



mozXegX said:


> Im also looking for this feature to protect my Nexus 4 if atole.

Click to collapse



I know I started this thread a WHILE ago...but especially since a lot of the newer phones have non-removable batteries, this seems like a must.  What about some way to disable the popup that appears when longpressing the power button (with airplane mode and stuff on it) from the lockscreen.  So, you would only be able to access this after unlocking the phone.  This is actually been baked into the MIUI Rom, and I'm wondering why others haven't adopted it.  Does anyone know if this feature could be ported?  It doesn't seem like it would be that hard.


----------



## 123456789fg (Apr 12, 2013)

*AGREE 110%*

This is a HUGE flaw in the smartphone world. I'm glad my Nexus 4 has no removable battery and I feel all phones from now on should follow. Why make it easier for the thieves? I've tried to find an app or something out their with no luck. I messaged Lookout Mobile Security about this BIG issue and hopefully you guys can request it as well here https://www.lookout.com/help. Just click on Send a Request and then just sign in. Hopefully they can implement this vital feature in their security app. If theirs any smart people out their who can make this feature on their own I applaud you. Your phone will let you know where its at even if its off using Lookout online, but without out the phone screaming (a feature within Lookout that makes your phone emit a really loud sound) it's like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Either click on the link and let them know you want this feature or create one yourself. It just makes security apps on ANY phone totally useless without this feature.


----------



## tyguy829 (Apr 13, 2013)

Completely agree.  I submitted a feature request as well.  Let me know if you hear anything


----------



## 123456789fg (Apr 13, 2013)

tyguy829 said:


> Completely agree.  I submitted a feature request as well.  Let me know if you hear anything

Click to collapse





Will do.


----------



## marcelarr (Apr 29, 2013)

Been all over the web looking for an app that allows this... I have an Atrix Hd and it has a non removable battery.  This is an absolute must.


----------



## ahmed470 (Jul 15, 2013)

marcelarr said:


> Been all over the web looking for an app that allows this... I have an Atrix Hd and it has a non removable battery.  This is an absolute must.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## elvisjj (Jul 26, 2013)

+1. It will be very useful to have this feature along with some anti-theft programs like Cerberus, Avast etc.,:good:


----------



## moav (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 This is a must, should be in the OS features


----------



## pricky (Sep 24, 2013)

*Not found yet*

I just though about the same thing yesterday & to my surprise there is no such app. This should've been the most easiest thing to make I believe, just a pin to switch off. 
Why hasn't no one thought about this??


----------



## tyguy829 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if there was any way to password protect shutting off an android phone.  For example, when holding down the power button and clicking "shut down" on the popup menu, I want to have to enter a pin in order to shut off the phone. I have a Motorola Droid.  I'm rooted and running CyanogenMod 7 (if it matters).  Thanks!!


----------



## SimonTS (Sep 24, 2013)

pricky said:


> I just though about the same thing yesterday & to my surprise there is no such app. This should've been the most easiest thing to make I believe, just a pin to switch off.
> Why hasn't no one thought about this??

Click to collapse



Am I the only person who can see the problem with this idea?  You set up your device so that it can't be turned off or rebooted without the PIN, you have a non-removeable battery ... and then you forget the PIN!!


----------



## pricky (Sep 24, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Am I the only person who can see the problem with this idea?  You set up your device so that it can't be turned off or rebooted without the PIN, you have a non-removeable battery ... and then you forget the PIN!!

Click to collapse



This should be optional so if you're sure that you're gonna forget a 4 digit combo or a pattern or whatever just write it down somehwere...you have a password for almost everything now!!


----------



## lorenzo90l (Dec 3, 2013)

pricky said:


> This should be optional so if you're sure that you're gonna forget a 4 digit combo or a pattern or whatever just write it down somehwere...you have a password for almost everything now!!

Click to collapse



Hi folks...Maybe I found a solution (a workaround!) that seems to work... it work on my Nexus 4 with stok android 4.4
It's an app in the play store that prevent the shutdown, blocking the power menu when you are in the lockscreen...when you are outside the lockscreen you have the normal power menu...
Protector de Lockscreen :victory:


----------



## tyguy829 (Dec 3, 2013)

lorenzo90l said:


> Hi folks...Maybe I found a solution (a workaround!) that seems to work... it work on my Nexus 4 with stok android 4.4
> It's an app in the play store that prevent the shutdown, blocking the power menu when you are in the lockscreen...when you are outside the lockscreen you have the normal power menu...
> Protector de Lockscreen :victory:

Click to collapse



THIS IS PERFECT.  Thank you so much.  I completely forgot about this thread I started back when I had an OG Droid.  I actually just got a Moto X, and since its battery isn't removable, this is perfect.  Everyone should have this so their phone can't be turned off when it is lost/stolen to allow for tracking.  You are awesome, thanks.


----------



## qntris (Jan 7, 2014)

Another tool that does it is "Advanced Power Menu" from the Xposed Installer (requires root).



> Features
> [NEW] Anti-theft helper - Stop anyone from turning off your phone /enabling airplane mode when the device is locked. In this way no one can stop Android Device Manager from locating your phone by turning off the phone or disabling mobile data (removable battery not taken into account)

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2404042

Cheers!:good:


----------



## KylarBStern (Feb 13, 2014)

*It would be amazing but impossible.*

Like with most electronics, smartphone be it Android (Moto. Sams. etc. ) or iOS (Iphone) you just need to hold the power button and volume up/down for a certain amount of time before the phone powers down - ergo even with an app like that which I have it is still possible to power the device down and get into the bootloader which makes it almost impossible to protect your phone. 

Let's say some people don't know about this feature there you go you've got some time to gps track your phone with cerberus avg or whatever, though a professional thief would power off the device immediately or before you manage to get to a computer and track it.

Sorry it's still wort installing an app as every second counts.


----------



## m110a2 (Feb 14, 2014)

lorenzo90l said:


> Hi folks...Maybe I found a solution (a workaround!) that seems to work... it work on my Nexus 4 with stok android 4.4
> It's an app in the play store that prevent the shutdown, blocking the power menu when you are in the lockscreen...when you are outside the lockscreen you have the normal power menu...
> Protector de Lockscreen :victory:

Click to collapse



Perfect on my THL W8 Beyond.

For other users... That issue is implemented in GravityBox (I think since GravityBox v2.9.5 version). Although this version and next don't works correctly in my phone, but this is another problem. GravityBox last version: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249808&page=185



Saludos


----------



## jatyeo (Apr 16, 2014)

*SOLVED*

Root your phone.
Install Xposed Framework.
Install Advanced Power Menu Module for Xposed Framework
Now you can easily mod you power menu, in and out of the lockscreen


----------



## erolmacc (May 23, 2014)

lownox said:


> Am I missing something?  What would stop someone from pulling the battery?

Click to collapse



If your phone is inside a Love Mei case, "trapped" and secure with 6 hex screws. 
You first need to remove 6 screws before you can open the phone and remove the battery.

This gives you more time to track and erase your phone remotely.


----------



## kal27 (Jul 30, 2014)

gravity box (xposed module) has an option to disable power menu option on lock screen.


----------



## pricky (Sep 7, 2014)

SimonTS said:


> Am I the only person who can see the problem with this idea?  You set up your device so that it can't be turned off or rebooted without the PIN, you have a non-removeable battery ... and then you forget the PIN!!

Click to collapse



if you forget the PIN you reset it like your lock screen password, using gmail ?


----------



## FawzyHamdy (Jul 31, 2015)

*This video helped me alot.*

h t t p s : / / w w w . y o ut u b e . c o m / w a t ch ? v = Q 6 C p F 3 B 4 x L g & f e a t ur  e= y o u t u . b e
please remove spaces im a new user and that's just a youtube like to your problem.
sorry for admins but it's just a youtube video you can check it.


----------



## ranzankc (Nov 16, 2015)

*I am using nexus nexus devices    Not for you guyz using Samsung or Sony *



lownox said:


> Am I missing something?  What would stop someone from pulling the battery?

Click to collapse




I am using nexus nexus devices    Not for you guyz using Samsung or Sony   :laugh::laugh:


----------



## abrahammurciano (Apr 20, 2016)

*Smart lockscreen protector*

Smart lockscreen protector

I believe this app should do the trick. It obviously can't prevent someone from removing the battery, but if your device has a non removable battery, this is the app for you


----------



## joe2k01 (Apr 21, 2016)

You can try using apm+ it's a xposed module

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6040D using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ZeframC (Mar 20, 2017)

SimonTS said:


> Am I the only person who can see the problem with this idea?  You set up your device so that it can't be turned off or rebooted without the PIN, you have a non-removeable battery ... and then you forget the PIN!!

Click to collapse



If you think it's a bad idea, don't do it. Sorted 

-Kent

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




FawzyHamdy said:


> h t t p s : / / w w w . y o ut u b e . c o m / w a t ch ? v = Q 6 C p F 3 B 4 x L g & f e a t ur  e= y o u t u . b e
> please remove spaces im a new user and that's just a youtube like to your problem.
> sorry for admins but it's just a youtube video you can check it.

Click to collapse



Video is unavailable, I suspect you are a spammer


---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




lorenzo90l said:


> Hi folks...Maybe I found a solution (a workaround!) that seems to work... it work on my Nexus 4 with stok android 4.4
> It's an app in the play store that prevent the shutdown, blocking the power menu when you are in the lockscreen...when you are outside the lockscreen you have the normal power menu...
> 
> Great solution! You can also have it block the fly-down menu from being used on the lock screen if you wish.  My S6 doesn't have a long-press anything feature so that's not an issue.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jbd7 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Solution for Oreo 8.0.0 ?*

Hi,

I used to have Xposed and APM+ to prevent shutdown from the lockscreen, in case my phone gets stolen. It used to display a dummy "shut down" button, that would just simulate a shutdown turn off the screen, but the phone is still running. That would make sense for using in combination with apps like AndroidLost, in case a thief tries to shutdown the phone (of course, long press on the power button for long enough would do a real shut down, but there's still a chance that the thief gets fooled by the dummy shutdown)

Thanks to the efforts of the community, I still have my oneplus3 updated to Oreo, with Xposed and GravityBox. But APM+ doesn't work anymore. Is there a way to have the same effect today?


----------



## icm19 (Jun 15, 2018)

The app you're looking for it's called *lockIO* It blocks the power off with a password (no root)...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lockio


----------



## icm19 (Nov 17, 2018)

Soon they'll update to Oreo...


----------

